# Lesser Canada goose decoy question



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I just got some lesser goose decoys from cabelas and I guess I diddnt know what I was buying. I wanted to add some feeders to my spread so I got them. But when compared to my other decoys they are alot smaller. Can I use them in my spread or should they be all the same size? I now have 6 regular size and 6 small ones and 12 floaters. I'm new to this whole thing so I'm learning about this stuff.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Not all geese are the same size or color. We mix them in with our bigger decoys and shoot the big boys just fine. I know a lot of guys who use all lessers and shoot geese all year long.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm hunting the edge of a lake on a big lawn similar to a golf course so I put out floaters and field Decoys. That's why I wanted to go with alot of feeders. I thought only having 6 of each size maybe an issue.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can kill geese over lesser decoys all day long. I like having them in my arsenal as they come in handy at times. I hunt over mostly DOA's but it's nice having the option of a smaller decoy at times....mostly when I'm hunting a location/field where I have to walk in and carry all my gear.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Lessers are fine. Easier to carry out and birds decoy just as good to them.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I prefer to run lessers in my spread. Geese are rarely the same size in a field and they are typically cheaper, take up less space, and are easier to carry. My typical spread is 3 dozen honkers and 4 dozen lessers.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

I prefer to use my lessers. They are smaller and easier to haul out. Killed many Canadian geese over them. Absolutely no issue with mixing and matching with your bigger spreads as well.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

We mix greater and lesser decoys all the time too. No issues with birds decoying and the convenience of the smaller dekes is nice.


----------

